# Sykes - 10/18 A White Trout Kind of Night (Bulls Still Aren't There in Numbers....)



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Johnny & Mitch & I went out to Sykes again last night around midnight to see if we could find some bull reds to tangle with. Unfortunately we got skunked in that department, again. The bottom rods were silent for most of the night, aside from a couple runs from some annoying sailcats. The only good run was a shark that screamed off with a white trout head on Mitch's 330GT, but it broke off as soon as he engaged the reel & he ended up smashing himself in the face with the rod. :fishslap: But we still made the best of it & filled up the box with 13 white trout & 5 ground mullet so that we could do another fish fry today! Headed home around a quarter after 4 to make some food & then hit the hay. Finally got up today around 3 in the afternoon & got Johnny over so that him & Mitch & I could get some pictures with our catch before I cleaned it. After I was done cleaning all the fish, Mitch took over as the chef, & then Johnny cleaned up after we were done. Great group effort from everybody that made for a great night with some awesome friends!

*Tally for the night*: 

*Johnny*: 3 white trout & 1 ground mullet
*Mitch*: 8 white trout & 1 ground mullet
*Me*: 3 ground mullet & 6 white trout

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, & Mitch's face is covered up in the action shot of him cooking because our fan over the stove doesn't work so every time we fry anything the whole apartment gets smoked out. Haha.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Why I always tell everybody to keep their left hand on top of the reel; unless you are left handed with a left hand, handle. Then it is keep your right hand on top. Anyway, they never seem to listen until that get that object lesson like he got. He won't forget again. Pretty sure of that.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks good Sawyer. One night last week I caught about 10 white trout, a few ground mullet, and a huge ladyfish that put up one great airborne fight! What kind of meal did you guys use for your fish fry?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Can't wait til the bulls are out in numbers!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Looks good Sawyer. One night last week I caught about 10 white trout, a few ground mullet, and a huge ladyfish that put up one great airborne fight! What kind of meal did you guys use for your fish fry?


Thanks man! We just dip the fillets in milk & then usually cover them with Cajun-style Shorelunch when we fry fish. I think we actually used a different brand this time though because we couldn't find Shorelunch at Publix. Still turned out amazing!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Oh, & Mitch's face is covered up in the action shot of him cooking because our fan over the stove doesn't work so every time we fry anything the whole apartment gets smoked out. Haha.


Give me a call next time and I'll fire up the Cajun Fryer for you guys! Fun stuff...just reminded me of some of my college meals with roomies.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Good eats, guys!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm looking for lady fish and blues, how thick did the lady fish come in?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I'm looking for lady fish and blues, how thick did the lady fish come in?


Ladies & blues are pretty thick right up next to the pilings about 10' down along most of 3 Mile right now. Ladies are at Sykes as well but they're up on the surface. Most of them are 20"-25". Blues are pretty scarce at Sykes right now but they're there. Not sure if it's worth the trouble of finding them though, 3 Mile might be a better bet.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the report. Do you know if 3mb is catching them at day or mainly at night?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Good eating for sure. Thanks for report guys


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Thanks for the report. Do you know if 3mb is catching them at day or mainly at night?


I never fish during the day, so I can't really say for sure man. Seems like from what I hear they're much thicker out there at night though.


----------

